# Tren-e nausea?



## dsa8864667 (Jan 8, 2014)

Im in week five of my blast of 400mg Tren-e ew and Test-c 600mg ew. I spent all of Saturday night puking my guts out and as of today wednesday is still feel nauseated. Could this be the Tren-e?


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Jan 8, 2014)

possibly. I have had a friend state the same issue. if it isnt from a trusted source of your then I wouldn't continue pinning


----------



## Stevethedream (Jan 8, 2014)

Maybe the flu or some short of illness?  It's gonna b hard bud to know if its the tren cuz ur running a longer ester as where if u were running tren A you can immediately stop n see if sides still progress or not.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jan 8, 2014)

...your girl/wife/side piece is pregnant.

.......I kid?  No, really.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 8, 2014)

Who knows... I get terrible heartburn on tren and occassionally if I don't manage it I get nauseated. I stack my tren with prilosec.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jan 9, 2014)

I stack my tren with everything.  
Basically


----------



## bronco (Jan 9, 2014)

dsa8864667 said:


> Im in week five of my blast of 400mg Tren-e ew and Test-c 600mg ew. I spent all of Saturday night puking my guts out and as of today wednesday is still feel nauseated. Could this be the Tren-e?



Cant say I've ever herd of gear making someone throw up, have you run tren before?

BTW… that is one strange freaking avi… lol


----------



## Cyborg (Jan 9, 2014)

dsa8864667 said:


> Im in week five of my blast of 400mg Tren-e ew and Test-c 600mg ew. I spent all of Saturday night puking my guts out and as of today wednesday is still feel nauseated. Could this be the Tren-e?



It could be. Tren can cause some pretty potent sides. Everybody is different. Some people get "test flu" from large doses of testosterone, yet others do fine. Tren is a lot more potent than test so it is not outside the realm of possibility that the tren is causing this. Then again it may be a virus. If it persists, go to the doc and see if it is. If not, and you rule out all other causes, then you make the call whether or not the sides are worth the gains for you.


----------



## halfwit (Jan 9, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Who knows... I get terrible heartburn on tren and occassionally if I don't manage it I get nauseated. I stack my tren with prilosec.



Same.  I can get nasty heartburn with tren, especially if I consume too many complex carbs in one sitting.  Never had nausea though.  

OP:  Any orals by chance?  Adrol makes my stomach twist and turn.


----------



## dsa8864667 (Jan 9, 2014)

I was looking back at my last tren run from 2 yrs ago, i was having the same problems. At that time i thought it was from T-500. Also there are a couple coworkers with a stomach virus having same problems as me. I'll just give it a couple more weeks if the problems persist I'll drop the tren-e and up my test.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 10, 2014)

nope cant say i felt that on tren


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jan 10, 2014)

Never heard of any gear causing emesis but thats not to say it cant. I would make sure I am not getting actually sick before thinking it was the tren though 

ps...and if it is the tren (and the tren is garanteed to be good) then it will be worth it


----------



## jyoung8j (Jan 11, 2014)

New one to me...


----------



## sfstud33 (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm on tren-e at the moment and I feel like superman. 400mg per week and I'm feeling really good. Horny too. Ms stud is going to need a wheelchair soon....


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 11, 2014)

Never experienced this on tren.


----------



## RISE (Jan 14, 2014)

While ive never actually vomitted,  but caber makes me feel nauseas.  Are you taking caber?


----------



## dsa8864667 (Jan 14, 2014)

I do have caber but haven't needed. I think i just had a stomach virus, cause a couple coworkers got the same thing its just that tren-e made feel worse then it was.


----------

